# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box 2.6 Ready Oppo, Xiaomi, Huawei (09/11/2016)

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 2.6 (9 Nov 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 2.6 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 2.6 Highlights*  * 
Added xiaomi factory reset without flash for new security devices 
(Remove pin/password/pattern/fingerprint) without flash 
Added xiaomi Reset Account for old sec Devices
(New Sec Method is Comming Soon) 
Added oppo reset screen locks (Remove pin/password/pattern/fingerprint) without flash 
Added oppo frp unlock 
(Goto Android Tab Reset Locks / Frp tool tab for frp) 
Added huawei manual flasher (flash/erase/boot any custom partition) 
Fixed huawei factory flasher (No More Hang While Unpack) 
Added Qualcomm meid write (Generic method)
Added Qualcomm spc write (generic method) 
Added Qualcomm Reset spc (generic method)
Added Qualcomm meid to ESN calc
Improved Qualcomm flashing 
Added bootloader unlock (generic method) new / old security phones  *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *More To Come*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   → *Falcon Pack Comes in 3 Editions*  ←   **

----------


## xiawmi26

merci khoya

----------

